# beach sharkin



## fishmasterseven

just wandering if anyone was planning on some sharkin from shore anytime soon. the group shark trip this past september started by rubberboat was a blast. i have been working on my shark rigs and i think im ready to try to bring something in. if im not mistaken, shark season doesnt actually start for a couple of months, but if anyone has something planned, please let me know, i am dying to get out!!!


----------



## J.Sharit

I don't think there is a season on the bad boys. They seem to be everywhere this past year and at odd times. I'm in for a beachbait soak whenever you guys get ready. There supposed to be a biggun cruisin round Navarre at least that was a week or so ago.


----------



## JoeZ

Yup,

If you want shark off the beach go now and go to Navarre. They men in grey will be in from now through May real shallow and then they'll be just out of sight but still close enough to bite you in the ass.


----------



## surfstryker

I'm just waitin for the water to warm up for yakin. (my old skinny a** requires warm water) I am lookin forward to it.


----------



## rubberboat

lets go


----------



## konz

If somebody has a yak, i'll go anytime....my big ass just can't fit in the yak.....ha!


----------



## fishmasterseven

im not real big on getting in that freezing cold water just yet. i was just checking on maybe something next month maybe. it is like pulling teeth for me too find a sitter for the kids and work with our schedules.


----------



## Brandy

We had a blast last year. I dont even own a pole.


----------



## rubberboat

if we go dering the day its not as cold


----------



## SKITZO229

Ill be more than happy to jump into that freezing water with my yak when I get down there on Feb. 29th! Haha. I was on the bay with my kayakjust about 1 month ago and there was still some ice. I'm sure the water down there will be somewhat warmer than that.


----------



## [email protected]

i knew ray and clay would be all over this one. i have access to a yak but hunting season isn't over till sunday so i will be be in the woods. then i will be have major surgery on my hip again on march 3. but i do have about a week window. if you guys are going let me know. i'll get the yak ,


----------



## Rover2cool

Second sand bar at night .. Sharks all day


----------



## rubberboat

hell yow set a date il go we need to get ther by about 2 or 3 thow


----------



## fishmasterseven

friday march 7th or saturday march 8th would work good for me.


----------



## BIGBADWOLF

*HEY WHO IS THAT SHARK DUDE.....CHUCK..THE.....LOVER????*

*WHERES YOUR BOAT OR ARE SHARKING FROM SHORE OR UNDER SHORE NOW????:usaflag THEWOLF(NOT SO BIG BUT JUST AS BAD)*


----------



## SKITZO229

Hey, I am moving into Navarre on the 28th. Anyone mind if I stop in on this Bashto check out the beach sharkin? I've always been curious of how it's done. I don't really have any gear heavy enough to bring in a shark :reallycrying ,but I would be more than happy to supply my Yak and get in the water if it would help.


----------



## fishmasterseven

> *[email protected] (2/19/2008)*i knew ray and clay would be all over this one. ,


but we just cant seem to get clay to yak baits out oke


----------



## Stressless

I'm in and have Yak. 8th or 9th = :toast



Stressless


----------



## rubberboat

im fishing a bass tournament on lake siminol 7 8 9th of march so yow can halve it to your sealf that weekend


----------



## konz

> *SKITZO229 (2/19/2008)*Hey, I am moving into Navarre on the 28th. Anyone mind if I stop in on this Bashto check out the beach sharkin? I've always been curious of how it's done. I don't really have any gear heavy enough to bring in a shark :reallycrying ,but I would be more than happy to supply my Yak and get in the water if it would help.


Your more than welcome to come, I may even have a spare rig to lone ya.


----------



## J.Sharit

So what's the offical date and approx. time for this shark-a-thon? I might soak a bait and learn from themighty sharkin team of chunky love......... The offical zen masters of sharkdom. :bowdown We'll let ya hold the title a little longer.


----------



## SKITZO229

> *konz (2/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *SKITZO229 (2/19/2008)*Hey, I am moving into Navarre on the 28th. Anyone mind if I stop in on this Bashto check out the beach sharkin? I've always been curious of how it's done. I don't really have any gear heavy enough to bring in a shark :reallycrying ,but I would be more than happy to supply my Yak and get in the water if it would help.
> 
> 
> 
> Your more than welcome to come, I may even have a spare rig to lone ya.
Click to expand...

Thanks! I am trying to get my hands on a rig before I head down there, but if you have a rig i could use for a little bit that would be awesome! :bowdownI will buy the bait and whatever else you need if that is the case! But don't go out of you're way for me, I would be just as happy just watching the sharkin too.


----------



## konz

Nah man, no problem at all. I plan on having a 9/0 by then so my 6/0 will be free for you to use that night.


----------



## fishmasterseven

hey ray.......i just bought my 9/0, i am ready this time. still got my 6/0 that has only been out once, some of my wife's family is coming down and if i can, i am going to get her brother out there and let him use it. they are from ohio (yankee's), so i am going to do my best to get him to yak baits out just once to get that feeling of.....holy shit it is dark out here, i cant see anything, i know that there is some big fish swimming under me right now, i see stuff moving out here......someone hurry up and yell for me too drop bait and come back to shore so i can turn the kayak over 50' from shore when the waves turn the kayak in all directions and put me in the water.........not speaking from experience or anything. :toast:toast


----------



## fishmasterseven

official date?..........7th or 8th? speak up everyone  :toast


----------



## J.Sharit

Need decent weather no matter what weekend it is this saturday night will be good for boxin bait out. Got a solid northern wind predicted. 7th or 8th sounds good for a group meet. I'll bescouting out a spot this weekend.


----------



## rubberboat

hell ho wonts to go saterday night il go


----------



## konz

I would have gone this Saturday but it's my dads b-day party. I say we go on the 7th!


----------



## Clay-Doh

I would like to make it again! Linda and I had fun at that last one that rubberboat put rounded up!

Only thing is thats where I met Brandy...and that has kinda left a bad taste in my mouth!oke

Hey Skitz! Everybody is always welcome at any of the get togethers1 Umm...only rule is....new guys gotta bring all the beer??:letsdrink Just kidding. Look foward to meeting you man!

And there are a lotta good experienced sharkers on here!


----------



## [email protected]

that weekend won't work for me ,having another hip surgery on march 3rd. if i am mobile i might get someone to bring me by to check out the action and see some old friends. good luck luck everyone.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Man...that sucks pirate...you still dealin with surgurys??


----------



## croakerchoker

clay, thats grossoke was talking about your second to last post.


----------



## rubberboat

if we can push it off one week il be ther


----------



## utah6

so navarre beach? and when? id like to learn the ropes


----------



## Stressless

> *Clay-Doh (2/21/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...Only thing is thats where I met Brandy...and that has kinda left a bad taste in my mouth!oke ...




Damn Clay... Glad I put down my coffee when I read that. I wondered what that beard was hiding...



...stretch marks!!!



:nonono

Stressless


----------



## konz

Why not do it both weekends. That way everybody gets a chance to attend. I'll go both weekends....always down for some beach Sharking.


----------



## Clay-Doh

OK Stress and Croaker.....:moon I see where....ummm...that did kinda come out wrong!:doh 

Oops


----------



## SKITZO229

> *Clay-Doh (2/21/2008)*I would like to make it again! Linda and I had fun at that last one that rubberboat put rounded up!
> 
> Only thing is thats where I met Brandy...and that has kinda left a bad taste in my mouth!oke
> 
> Hey Skitz! Everybody is always welcome at any of the get togethers1 Umm...only rule is....new guys gotta bring all the beer??:letsdrink Just kidding. Look foward to meeting you man!
> 
> And there are a lotta good experienced sharkers on here!


Thanks man! I would be more than happy to supply some beer, but... umm... I can't buy it... legally anyways. :doh I'll see what I can do though.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Im just kidding Skitz! Once you get around the people on here, you will see that it is a big bunch of good people, and everyones attitude at any event is new people ALWAYS welcome, and the more the merrier!!!!!!!!:letsdrink:grouphug:grouphug


----------



## surfstryker

I've got a yak, I am ready whenever. I would be up for boxing a bait out too. I'll bring the chum flavored cigars.


----------



## fishmasterseven

yeah larry..........you cant come without those lucky cigars:toast


----------



## fishmasterseven

> *konz (2/21/2008)*Why not do it both weekends. That way everybody gets a chance to attend. I'll go both weekends....always down for some beach Sharking.


that sounds good, im dying to go and the only weekend ill have for a while is the 7th and 8th. im not good at picking locations, so im up for wherever everyone wants to go.


----------



## fishmasterseven

anyone want to throw in advice on a location? maybe we can bring in that big ol' grey suit lurking around out there.


----------



## HighCotton

910 Ariola - caught big-urns there before.


----------



## rubberboat

im goweing tomorow night


----------



## SKITZO229

Well, I just got into gulf breeze today! Going to be unloading the truck today, but I may be able to make it out after that. I'll be watching the forum for updates!


----------



## keywest18.6

If you can come up with a time and place I would like to try it out.


----------



## fishmasterseven

ok guys........lets get a time and place. this coming weekend fri or sat. someone get a location and i will be there.


----------



## konz

Looking forward to doing it this weekend. Lets get a role call of everyone who will deff. make it. If the surf is calm I say we go either past portifino or to navare. If the water is rough then chicken bone.

We need to know:

Who is going

Who is bringing a kayak

Who will be doing the kayaking

What bait is going to be brought

I'll bring a bobo or two and see if a buddy of mine can net me some mullet


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble

I think I am down for this, I have a frozen blue fish, maybe have something more after today. I'll borrow a 6/0, as im sure my 4/0 wouldn't have enough line..

I'ma have to research on the terminal tackle too!


----------



## kennethmandel62

I wish I could come out there and meet some of yall it sounds like a real good time. I'll be back in mississippi sat morning but would like to out there another weekend so if yall are going to do it the following weekend keep us updated and I'm sure that more and more people will come to the party...:letsdrink


----------



## konz

BTT


----------



## fishmasterseven

well, i will be there. i have some frozen bonita and mullet. and im sure i will be yaking some out.


----------



## need2fish

Anybody still planning on soaking some shark bait this weekend at Navarre? I'll drag my kayak out there if someone wants to paddle baits out. I'll wimp it out onshore with my 6/0 and some tea.


----------



## konz

Okay folks, lets get this ball rolling........Who will be going this weekend?

Larry....I know you want to go.....give us a shout


----------



## yankee

I have 5 mullet so far Ray hope to get more .


----------



## Stressless

Got a whole BoBo. I vote for Navarre Beach.



:mmmbeer

Stressless



Friday Night

Mostly cloudy. Colder. Lows in the mid 30s.

partlysunny 



Saturday

Partly sunny. Highs around 60.

nt_partlycloudy 



Saturday Night

Partly cloudy. Lows around 40.


----------



## konz

Right on Yankee, I knew you would come through! If you guys want to have it in navarre let me know where. I'm not very familiar with the area. Last time we were there we went to the second parking lot after taking a right at the tom thumb i think

Okay lets do this......if the weather is nice lets all meet up at the Tom thumb on Navarre Beach (same place we met last time) at say 5pm on Saturday. That should give us enough day light to get out and set up. Since my big a$$ can't paddle baits out I'll help carry peoples stuff out onto the beach and provide some bottle waters for those that don't drink. I'll also bring a propane lantern so that we have a little light out there. If anybody else has one to bring, please do. I think we had 3 out there last time and that worked out great.

Even if you don't want to fish, just show up and hang out and have a beer or two. It's better then sitting at home.


----------



## fishmasterseven

sounds good ray.....well meet at the tom thumb and go from there. well at least we know there will be two of us. :toast and ill probably bring some beer for those of you that dont drink water.:letsdrink


----------



## konz

btt


----------



## rubberboat

im in at navarre hoo has a kayack


----------



## P-cola_Native

Count me in. It would be nice to put some names to some faces. I will get my 6/0 topped off with power pro and borrow one of my uncle yaks.


----------



## jaster

I am going to make it to one of these shark bashes this year if it kills me. I can see it now, myheadline and last words wrote about me will be as follows(300# + man drowns while being eaten by a shark being reeled in after blow up raft sinks). I'm with Konz I can help tote stuff to the beach!


----------



## fla_scout

> *rubberboat (3/3/2008)*im in at navarre hoo has a kayack


RB, as always if you need to borrow my yak feel free to give me a shout and I'll arrange to meet you at the house so you can pick it up. 

When are y'all doing this again?


----------



## konz

this saturday out at navarre


----------



## Telum Pisces

If I can get home from a wedding in time to meet you guys, I will try and make it out there to meet at 5pm. If not, I will need to know where you guys will be. I have never fished for sharks much less surf fished. I can consume some liquid refreshments though. I'll bring a propane lantern too.

So what do I need to do to my Penn 8500 setup to make it shark ready. What weights, hooks and leader material do I need? And what bait to bring out there? Complete shark/surf newbe here. But would like to get out and meet some more folks.

Looks to be a cold evening too with a North wind. Low around 34.


----------



## rubberboat

ok so everybody that wonts to cum my number is 850 7914050 if you need directions or anything like that ow anybody got a spair bobo I couldnt get any bait this year


----------



## konz

We should have plenty of bait for you RB


----------



## konz

Man I'm feeling bad for the guys paddling out bait.....gonna be cold


----------



## Barnacle Brain

I'll be out of town this weekend but if anyone wants to borrow my yak pm me and pick up by Thursday pm. It's a mainstream Kingfish. I've had it in the surf several times.


----------



## rubberboat

> *konz (3/4/2008)*Man I'm feeling bad for the guys paddling out bait.....gonna be cold


if subody eals dosent paddel bait out this time im not goweing too cold to be sick in ling season


----------



## fishmasterseven

hey ray, i just talked to jeff and he said he was going to come out and he is going to bring his wetsuit....so he is definately getting wet. he said he has a few mullet too.


----------



## konz

Jeff is one crazy mo fo, that's why i fish with him


----------



## fishmasterseven

i think im just going to bring a lot of clothes and towels, because i dont have a wet suit and he isnt going to want to be the only yakker all night.


----------



## P-cola_Native

I can probably get some AJ carcasses or something for bait, but I'm out of bonito. Is there going to be enough kayaks, or do I need to borrow one?

I'll make up some sharkleaders too. 

I don't have a wet suite, but I've gottwo pairs ofneoprene chest waders I use for flounder gigging. It looks like it's going to be cold.


----------



## keywest18.6

I hope to make it sat. Only have penn 4/0s. May have afew ladyfish in the frezzer. I live in baker, don,t know what tomthumb yall are refering to so where will you be on the beach.


----------



## surfstryker

Dang, these new plans snuck up on me. I just started a new job, and will find out if I work Sat. tomorrow. If I'm not workin, I willdefinatly be there. I will post one way or the other tomorrow.


----------



## P-cola_Native

The weather reportis looking pretty nasty. Not just cold but windy too.


----------



## SKITZO229

Well, My yak just arrived at the new house today! (along with the cable guy, who finally got me some internet!) So I can contribute to running bait if needed. I should be available that night.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble

Your allowed to make a fire on the beach aren't you? Anybody bringing wood? If I come, I can bring some.

If not, I may bring the propane heater, it'll last about 8 hours.

Anybody got any questions about rigging.. can refer to here: http://www.destinfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic33119-11-1.aspx


----------



## surfstryker

I am off Sat. so I will be there. I hope the weather is'nt too bad. I will bring yak, and good life jacket.


----------



## Stressless

60F ~ 6PM 18MPH WNW

50F ~ 9PM 19MPH WNW

48F ~ 12AM 20MPH WNW



Light rain probable throughout. Winds sustained with higher gusts. New Moon with clouds so it'll be dark. Knives, maneaters, hooks, blood and gore. Oh ya Booze :letsdrink



Sounds like a staged hollywood tragedy x 10.



Who's paddling out in that? :takephoto



Seriously someone out to have a plan, life jacket, wetsiut, light stick, flare, handheld VHF for anybody heading offshore in those winds, next stop is Tampa. We'd call it ORM.



:doh

Stressless


----------



## crazyfire

i am planning on yakin some baits out. If someone has an extra life jacket please bring it. And if all else fails....its a good reason to drink beer. Im not sure about the fire on the beach....if its possible...it would be nice to have!!


----------



## Jig n Hawgs

I think Stacie and I will try and make it, and I think I finally got her broke of locking keys in car. lol


----------



## rubberboat

> *crazyfire (3/6/2008)*i am planning on yakin some baits out. If someone has an extra life jacket please bring it. And if all else fails....its a good reason to drink beer. Im not sure about the fire on the beach....if its possible...it would be nice to have!!


put it in a drum


----------



## fishmasterseven

jeff.......good to see you are still alive oke


----------



## crazyfire

yes i am still alive. The weather channel has the temp up to 40 now...yay. Good idea rubberboat with the drum.


----------



## konz

Sorry guys, I don't think they allow any type of fire on the beach


----------



## crazyfire

damn you ray!!


----------



## Stressless

I see fire rings out there all the time. Now if you can light it in the rain and wind?


----------



## konz

hell maybe i'm wrong......i sure wont stop anybody from starting one up! If they can that is


----------



## croakerchoker

> *rubberboat (3/6/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *crazyfire (3/6/2008)*i am planning on yakin some baits out. If someone has an extra life jacket please bring it. And if all else fails....its a good reason to drink beer. Im not sure about the fire on the beach....if its possible...it would be nice to have!!
> 
> 
> 
> put it in a drum
Click to expand...

 easier to ask forgiveness than ask permision.


----------



## fla_scout

If I show up which I think I might, where do I go to meet everyone? If Ibring my yak then will y'all point me in the right direction once (since I'm sure only once is what I'll do) for yaking out bait? And if I yak bait out once, will someone have a rod I can use?


----------



## Stressless

Where we going to Koz? I'll load up a bunch of live oak laying around the prop this evening. I wuz thinking of the last one or two public access's - they have ramps for folks to take carts back adn forth - otherwise you have to carry them over the steps.












:mmmbeer
Stressless


----------



## GMan

Im ready this year and i have a 2 seater yak if someone doesnt buy it. I missed it last year, it wont happen again.


----------



## Telum Pisces

What time is everyone going to be out there till? The reason I ask is I will not be able to make it out till about 9pm. You guys going to make it an all night thing?


----------



## konz

Sorry guys I'm not very familiar with Navarre beach. We are going to meet up at the Tom Thumb at around 5 and hang out till about 530, and then go to what I think is the second public access beach (don't quote me on that though). Anybody that shows ups after 530 can just call my cell phone 313-9912 and I'll tell you where we are!

Stressless you are the man! 

Generator man, I don't have a spare but somebody else may. I'm probably loaning my only 6/0 to the new guy in town (told him I would 2 weeks ago). Since I'm not yaking, I'm just going to be surf fishing in hopes of catching some live bait. 

See you guys there, and dress warm

knot a yacht.......call me and see if we are still out there by 9. I'm sure we will be but call just in case.


----------



## snakeawave

I will try to stop buy and meet some of you when I get off work may be there by 8 or 9 I willcall before I come to see if you guys need anything, I have some wood split up if you need it


----------



## crazyfire

i like beer.


----------



## HeloGuy

Ill be there does anyone need anything from Academy


----------



## Stressless

Where the frik were you bioatchs.

Sat down at the end with the sticks for warmth then finally went home. Looks like the PFF shark tourney is next!

:doh
Stressless


OBTW| Good call on evertybodys part not to yak out in that surf!! WOW!


----------



## HeloGuy

Tomorrow man Saturday night


----------



## P-cola_Native

It is set for Saturday night right?


----------



## HeloGuy

Yeah Saturday meeting at the Tom Thumb in Navarre at 5pm


----------



## fishmasterseven

yes.....saturday night. bring that truck load of wood back out........saturday at 5 pm


----------



## keywest18.6

Anybody from crestview area going besides myself?


----------



## surfstryker

I will be there with yak and good life jacket and beer, oh yea, and shark chum flavored cigars.(yummy) I hope the surf aint too bad.


----------



## Stressless

It's calmed down REMARKABLY since last evening. Had to be 2-3 knts West-East current and 4-5 chop beating the beach. I may only be able to drop off the wood tonight. Kitchen pass was for last night.



Winds should shift to NW ~1900 calling for 2 mph at 2100.



http://www.navarrebeachwebcam.com/



http://www.navarrebeachlife.com/



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## rubberboat

I just called smokey joes they sed they got sum chum wating for me can we get a kayack down ther sooner to get it out il go get the chum if sumbody can go before everybody eals andbuild a slick


----------



## surfstryker

I think 5:00pm is as early as I can be there. I will have 2 extra rod holders for the yakers, if they need one. I have good life jacket, One pre-made leader, zip-ties, yak, gut- bucket, harness, chum-flavored lucky cigars, oh ya, I am bringing beer for ya Jeff. Yakers have first dibs on extra equip.


----------



## nb&twil

ive got some heavy wire (7strand) if anyone is in the scenic hwy/I10 area and wants to pick it up. i think i have 4 pieces 15' long. one of them has a 20/0 circle hook and sampo swivel already. the others are just pieces of cable. i also have some mustad stainless 12/0 J hooks we used marlin fishing if that would be useful...


----------



## P-cola_Native

I'm bringing the neopreme waders, my slicker suite, and life jackets for the yakers. I'll bring a big cooler w/iceon my beach buggy too. 

By the way, my names Steve andI'll bedriving a maroon Silverado. Looking forward to meeting everyone.

Edit-couldn't get the life jackets, there all on the boat at the marina. Got everything else though, and I'm about to leave.


----------



## Stressless

Somebody needs to bring a newspaper (entire section) and some charcoal lighter fluid to start the wood. What we do is lay the paper out flat then build the little sticks on and then the big sticks - douse the little sticks with lighter fluid and light. The paper catches any fluid that doesn't stay on the wood and it burns up from the paper. That way no fluid gets into the sand/beach.



Koz - when you want the wood over there?





Stressless


----------



## deedau89

Hello,

I just wanted to check-in. I am new to the forum but have been in the area for 10 years, still learning the surf fishing, but I think if you quit learning you might as well go ahead and get put 6' under. Have never doneshark fishing but would love to learn. Is it OK to just show up and watch, meet, and try to learn something. Any repies would be appreciated.

Deed


----------



## surfstryker

Come on out Deedau89, welcome. I will bring some newspaper for fire.


----------



## SKITZO229

I'll be there! Just look for the Taurus with the yak tied to the roof. :letsdrink


----------



## Jig n Hawgs

> *deedau89 (3/8/2008)*Hello,
> 
> I just wanted to check-in. I am new to the forum but have been in the area for 10 years, still learning the surf fishing, but I think if you quit learning you might as well go ahead and get put 6' under. Have never doneshark fishing but would love to learn. Is it OK to just show up and watch, meet, and try to learn something. Any repies would be appreciated.
> 
> Deed




Welcome, and come on out!!!


----------



## Fuhrer48

I hope you fellas put a hurtin on em tonight! Stay warm!


----------



## utah6

hey all thanks for lettin me tag along hope to do it again soon :letsdrink


----------



## Jig n Hawgs

It was nice to meet the new ones last night, and my hats off to those yakers!! I hope you guys caught one.

Can't wait till the next one when its a little warmer


----------



## need2fish

How'd it go. Did Bob bring out the firewood? I was at TC's late afternoon but feeling puny so my better judgement told be not not to venture out. It was getting cold as the sun went down. Any luck out there?


----------



## surfstryker

Fishmaster7's bro-in-law caught one about one foot long, but we all caught a buzz and had a good time by the fire. And the PFF award to the biggest balls and bravest yakers goes to....Skitzo229 and Hezakiah, two new young guys who are always welcome.:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:clap


----------



## P-cola_Native

Those guys definitely get the "man-up" award. The first time Skitzo paddled out I was thinking, holy sh!t this kid likes to fish. How late did y'all end up staying?


----------



## need2fish

I'm gald y'all had a good time - did the surf lay down a little for you. Around 4 PMwind was coming out of the SW fairly well accross the sound. Was hoping it swung around for you.


----------



## HeloGuy

That was fun even though we didnt catch anything but a buzz. I want to thank the yakers they cut though those waves pretty good :toast


----------



## surfstryker

The surf didn't really lay down much, pretty rough. we stayed till about midnite, then went to wafflehouse for debuzzification. It was good to see old friends and meet some new ones.


----------



## fishmasterseven

debuzzification..........thats good larry. even though it was cold i still had a blast. i am also very happy that for once i didnt have to yak out. :toast:toast to the yankees that were yakkin!


----------



## crazyfire

had a blast....nice meetin the new folks that i did. And like scott said...im just glad i didnt have to get wet this time.!!


----------



## SKITZO229

That was a good time! Whenever you ned a yakker, just let me know. I plan on fixing my yak this week, next time it won't fill with water! :banghead haha. Thanks for everything guys, I look forward to next time.


----------

